# Adding A Hitch To Your Outback Tt



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

Has anyone added a hitch to the back of thier TT to carry bikes? I am tired of putting them inside the TT and having them mess things up. Any Sugestions?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A few have welded their own set ups. There are some pics in the gallery. Thor was one of the people.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

raxtell,

There have been numerous discussions about how to do this, as well as the wisdom of doing it. I'm sure a number of people will chime in.

In the mean time, take a stroll through the mods forum, and you will see a number of options. One of the galleries even includes plans. Also a search for bike racks might help.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That was one of the first mods I did
Best thing I ever did
It works great .

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm with Don. It is a great mod.

Search the forum under bike racks and you will find a wealth of info.

Quick Summary:

1 - I took mine to a local welder who has done 100's of these before. I spoke to the dealer and asked who does there welding for them. Most dealers will sub out this work. This way the middle man is cut out and you can save a few $$.

2 - Ensure the receiver welded on is the same size as your TV. This way all racks will work on your TT & TV. We do this alot because we do not always start biking from our camp site.

3 - Weld to the frame, not just the bumper. The bumper will fatigue over time and break.

4 - Decide how far you wish your receiver to stick out from the bumper. I decided to have mine tucked in so it looks neat; however this required me to slide my spare over to one side. Added bonus is that tucking the power cord in is now easier.

Pics are posted in the gallery. Email me if you need any more info.

Thor


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

This is how I solved the problem:

Bike Rack for Trailer Hitch


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's pretty neat Glenn
I never saw one like that!!
Me personaly I like the regular kind









Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We've chosen to have a front receiver installed on our van to avoid the extra weight on the back of the trailer. We have to carry 7 bikes, 4 on the front of the van, 2 on the back of the van and 1 inside. The Excursion should be able to handle the front mount receiver if you don't mind looking at bikes while driving (at least you know they're there!)


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Schantz said:


> 7Heaven, please post a picture of your setup.
> [snapback]50171[/snapback]​


Ditto. Pictures would be very helpful. We are considering a front receiver w/a 5-bike rack for our 'burb.

Thanks


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

OK, it will take a little while, as I'm out of town on business.

I got the receiver from http://www.etrailer.com They are located in St. Charles, MO. and will also do the install if you are local. For my application, the install is fairly simple, but for $69 I didn't want the hassle. I found that most local hitch shops will do the install for you, even if you bought the receiver somewhere else. (etrailer.com was much less expensive).


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

7heaven said:


> OK, it will take a little while, as I'm out of town on business.
> 
> I got the receiver from http://www.etrailer.com They are located in St. Charles, MO. and will also do the install if you are local. For my application, the install is fairly simple, but for $69 I didn't want the hassle. I found that most local hitch shops will do the install for you, even if you bought the receiver somewhere else. (etrailer.com was much less expensive).
> [snapback]50238[/snapback]​


Nothing for a GM van.









My Luck


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

We had the same set-up put on the front of our Durango and we used to haul our mopeds on them with our pop-up camper. Now that we have the OB and sold the Durango, we have to get another reciever so that we can use it for the bikes since the Mopeds are 4sale







(never wanted them in the first place!). The bikes have left a few scratches since we carry them in the tt

Tina


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Sorry this took so long, see the pictures in my gallery.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...album&album=144


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

7Heaven

Great Mod.







It must me an awesome sight to see.

bikes - TV - TT - (and a boat if you had one) you would be 60 feet plus in length









Thor


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

We have a front receiver as well. We use it for a dirtbike but would also work for a bicycle rack. We welded a receiver onto the pin of our fiver for a bike rack. Link to pix in sig.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks Glen for the etrailer link. We have been looking for a way to do our bikes. Definitely something we are gonna solve before next year's spring/summer camping trips.


----------

